# Dirty nether region fur. What to do?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I have had two girls in the past. I gave a monthly bath and tried to get that area clean then. The rest of the time I would wipe with a damp washcloth or gently comb dirt and debris out if it was necessary but I don't think I had to do much between the baths.


----------

